
How the Wintergatan Marble Machine works (part 1) - an_ko
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uog48viZUbM
======
an_ko
The machine in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q)

------
techdragon
Does this thing remind anyone else of a musical instrument from a CGI short
animation called "Animusic"

